# Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows avec Mail



## Nagar (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Mail depuis plusieurs années maintenant et je viens de passer sous Lion pour mon nouveau travail. J'ai donc créé un compte Exchange (ce qui est nouveau pour moi) sur Mail pour pouvoir rapatrier mes mails professionnels.

Je rencontre un problème avec la compatibilité des pièces jointes que j'envoie, qui sont directement intégrées dans le corps du message.

Quand j'envoie un mail et attache une pièce jointe (type JPG) par cliquer-glisser ou via le champ "joindre" (où la case "envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows" est bien cochée), les destinataires (qu'ils soient sous Mac ou sous PC) reçoivent une image directement dans le corps du message qui, lors de l'enregistrement se nomme "unknow". Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème auparavant Est-ce dû au type de compte Exchange?

Ce que je voudrai, c'est comprendre pourquoi ils ne savent pas télécharger la pièce jointe avec le bon nom (et non pas un "unknow") et je voudrai surtout leur envoyer les pièces jointes à télécharger dans le bas du message et non pas affichées dans le corps du message.

Comment dois-je procéder? Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## otgl (7 Novembre 2012)

J'avais remarqué ce problème avec un des mes correspondants, et je m'étais renseigné. Apparemment, le problème est spécifique au serveur de messagerie électronique Microsoft Exchange. Le destinataire sous ce type de serveur reçoit tout le texte jusqu'à la pièce jointe, puis la pièce jointe elle-même, et enfin une autre pièce jointe qui contient le restant du texte.

La solution consiste à toujours mettre les pièces jointes à la fin du message. Tu peux imposer ce comportement, en allant dans le menu de Mail, et en choisissant Édition > Pièces jointes > Veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message.


----------



## Nagar (7 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse otgl. Malheureusement ta solution ne marche toujours pas
Est-ce que tu as une autre solution pour moi? Ou un test à faire ou toute autre astuce?

Merci d'avance pour ton aide.


----------



## JLB21 (7 Novembre 2012)

Nagar a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse otgl. Malheureusement ta solution ne marche toujours pas&#8230;
> Est-ce que tu as une autre solution pour moi? Ou un test à faire ou toute autre astuce?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour ton aide.



Je ne connais pas le problème Exchange, mais une solution consisterait à zipper les pièces jointes (Clic du droit sur les pièces jointes et menu Compresser), avant d'attacher l'archive zip ainsi obtenue.


----------



## Nagar (7 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse JLB21, ça sera effectivement la solution de secours à la vue du nombre de mails avec pièces jointes que j'envoie par jour.

Je viens de faire un autre test: je me suis envoyé un mail avec une pièce jointe de mon compte Exchange (envoyé de Mail sur mon ordi de travail) sur ma boîte Gmail (reçu sur Mail sur mon ordi personnel) et là, aucun problème.

J'ai donc le problème de mon compte Exchange sur Mail vers:
- un Mac utilisant Outlook
- les PC

Une idée de comment résoudre ça?


----------



## Nagar (8 Novembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé la solution:
1) importer la pièce jointe en cliquer-glisser ou via le menu "joindre" (ça n'a pas d'importance).
*2) CTRL+clic sur l'image et choisir "afficher comme icône".*

La solution de zipper l'image marche aussi mais est terriblement moins rapide!

Et là, magie, tout passe correctement sur PC et Mac! Merci pour votre aide en tout cas.


----------



## Nagar (9 Novembre 2012)

J'ai aussi rencontré un problème avec les Mac ayant Outlook pour lesquels les images jointes ne passaient toujours pas avec la solution ci-dessus.

Voilà donc la solution "ultime" (si je puis appeler ça comme ça):

*1) Aller dans Mail > Édition > Pièces jointes > Veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message.* (compatibilité Outlook Mac) en plus du "Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows" dans le même menu.

2) importer la pièce jointe en cliquer-glisser ou via le menu "joindre" (ça n'a pas d'importance).

*3) CTRL+clic sur l'image et choisir "afficher comme icône".* (Compatibilité Windows)

Et là, je n'ai plus de soucis  En espérant que ça puisse en aider d'autres!


----------



## Nagar (27 Novembre 2012)

Au fil des jours et de l'utilisation, je découvre d'autres soucis au niveau des pièces jointes.

Parfois, lorsque je "convertis" ma pièce jointe grâce à "afficher comme icône", certaines personnes ne savaient plus l'obtenir à la taille réelle et le nom du fichier d'origine se perdait.

Pour l'instant, la solution la plus "rapide" que j'aie trouvé est d'*envoyer mon fichier + le même fichier zippé en même temps*, par glisser-déposer. La personne, quelle qu'elle soit, retrouve les pièces jointes correctement. Sans le .zip qui accompagne le fichier, ça ne marche pas


----------



## seadolphin (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je suis en train de me pencher sur le problème et voilà mon premier constat : en effet, la solution "afficher comme icône" combinée aux options "Pièces jointes" du Menu Edition (...compatible windows & ...en fin de message) cochées fonctionne lors de la création d'un nouveau mail. 

En revanche, cela ne marche plus lors d'un transfert de mail qui contient des photos. Ou le destinataire ne peut ouvrir les fichiers ou un code interminable apparait à la place. La seule solution est d'enregistrer les PJ et de les insérer dans un nouveau mail...pas pratique. 

Je viens de passer d'Outlook 2011 à Mail pour son interface et une meilleure stabilité mais malheureusement je transfère souvent des mails avec PJ et je ne vais pas perdre mon temps à recommencer l'opération à chaque fois. 

Avant de faire marche arrière, je continue mes investigations.

A bientôt.


----------



## borac66 (29 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Passé a Mac il y a peu j'ai rencontré les mêmes problemes que vous.
Les solutions ont contribué à les résoudre.

Cependant, c'est vrai que cela reste laborieux pour un système tel que celui la.

Avez vous du nef depuis?
Qu'elle est la cause de ces problèmes de comptabilités?

Merci et bonne journée.


----------

